# KodakV530 deleting SD card on transfer



## mzhillbilly (Jun 30, 2005)

Using kodak easyshare software and plugging the camera (kodak V530 - yes, I know it's old )to the computer via USB..

If I let it do it automatically and one touch transfer the images to my machine my SD card is automatically deleted. 

If I cancel it, there is an option that I can tick to not delete the images on transfer, and it wont. But if I replug the camera back in and let it do it automatically without cancelling it, it still deletes them.

How can I set up the automatic one touch transfer to not delete the images from the SD card in my camera? Clicking the cancel each time is kinda a time waster 

I can't find the setting within the camera, and see no options for it in easyshare under tools>preferences>transfer (or any other tabs in preferences).

Any help from you amazing people out there on the techsupport forums would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I can't help with your question, but you really need a card reader to transfer pictures 
easily. They are a lot smaller and requires no programs and a lot faster on XP/Vista/W7.

BG


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Been so long since I used Kodak software but I am pretty sure there was an option in the setup for not having the card cleared after transfer - look for it in the Preferences or Options of the first screen when you open the software - do it without the camera connected so you can set up the transfer options.
If you want to bypass the software altogether you can download the images manually by using a card reader (an external, portable one should be no more than $20 at most camera/computer shops) - take the card from the camera, insert in card reader, go to My Computer, locate the drive that has the images and copy and paste them to the destination folder - images stay on the card and are on your computer :grin:

edit: ha ha - I'm too slow typing - basementgeek beat me to it :wave:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Allo mzhillbilly and welcome to our Photographers Corner :wave:

Another advantage of using a card-reader is that it saves a lot of camera-battery life too :wink:


----------

